# Contrôle urssaf



## Elo35 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, un petit renseignement est -ce que l'une d'entre vous a déjà reçu ce courrier de la part de l'urssaf:suite à un contrôle de votre dossier merci de nous envoyer votre dernier agrément remis par le conseil départemental ?c'est étrange car mon agrément est valable encore 2ans...merci pour vos réponses


----------



## isa19 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, bizare vous l'aviez transmis à pajemploi ?


----------



## Griselda (17 Décembre 2022)

Ici il y a plus de 10 ans que PAJEmploi demande aux AMs de fournir elles mêmes la copie de leur Agrément à chaque renouvellement. Avant c'était chaque PE qui au moment de l'embauche envoyait la copie donc PAJEmploi avait toujours le dernier valide en date.

Tu peux aller sur ton compte salariée PAJEmploi pour le fournir. Si tu trouve ça curieux tu peux les appeler au téléphone mais tu chercheras de préférence sur Internet leur coordonnées sans prendre ceux notés sur le courrier car si jamais c'est une arnaque ou comme ça...


----------



## MeliMelo (17 Décembre 2022)

Idem je viens recevoir un mail de la sorte. Le mail et l'adresse ont bien l'air ceux de Pajemploi donc perso je vais répondre. Je pense que c'est parce que je suis une récente ass mat.


----------



## nounouflo (17 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Quand j’ai une ma dernière modification d´agrément pour accueillir 4 enfants.
je l’ai transmis à Pajemploi comme me l’avait demande la PMI et Pajemploi m’a répondu que ce n’était pas nécessaire de leur transmettre , il avait l’info par le Conseil Départemental.


----------



## Elo35 (17 Décembre 2022)

D'accord merci pour vos réponses j'ai commencé le métier en 2019 et je ne leur ai jamais envoyé car je pensais que c'était le conseil départemental qui s'en chargeait, et je n'ai pas encore été renouvelée, c'est pas une arnaque je me suis méfiee c'est bien un mail de pajemploi, ça me rassure vos réponses merci j'ai stressée sur le moment


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Décembre 2022)

Petit retour pour moi : j'ai bien envoyé le scan de mon agrément et j'ai reçu un retour aujourd'hui. Je confirme que ce n'est pas une arnaque ^^


----------



## alyssa (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour moi j ai reçu il y a 1 mois car mon nom de famille était mal orthographié  donc j ai demandé une rectification mais je ne leur est pas envoyé car l erreur venait de leur part


----------

